# Death o ffood photography



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

*Death of food photography*

Have been noticing a lot of really dreadful food photography over the past decade, but was really put off by this Campbell's Soup label photo. The soup has been Photoshopped into the bowl at an absolutely ridiculous perspective, then cloned into the enormous soup spoon using elements repeated from below. That a company as large as this has no interest in any photographic aesthetics is pretty grim.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

I don't think food photography is dead Mf. It just that some of it really bites.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

I think it's Art.

OK, so I don't. Is Campbell's marketing team on crack? Or are false perspectives and chop-shop photography some hip new standard in product shooting?


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

I hate when they change packaging for things and I cant find it anymore. How long was Sifto salt in a whit box with blue polka dots? Then now its got veggies and stuff on it....


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Interesting observation MF. The dumbing down continues. You never know, the next incarnation may have a like button.

...but hey...it has less sodium.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Now Improved With No Soup!


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Tis fuggly. Course instead of messing with the label they could just remove the MSG. 

Then I might buy their product.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

I also have to wonder whether they've employed the cheap parlor trick of using undersized dishes to make the food look larger. But it doesn't really work with soup.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Ya get what you pay for, I 'spose.


----------



## Mckitrick (Dec 25, 2005)

Where can I get one of those spoons? I need to shovel the driveway.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Oh dear, I hope they don't dispense with the MSG. I mean, all the taste is right in there!


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Max said:


> Oh dear, I hope they don't dispense with the MSG. I mean, all the taste is right in there!


I have trouble eating some of the sodium-reduced products now--they taste bland to my salt-bastardized tastes!


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I have about 5 clients who are very busy well known food photographers.

I ave a few others who are in the food business, and only one of them saw the importance of having good food photography. Others, use digital cameras and horrible photoshop work I have to hold my nose using. They just don't see the value in spending some money on this, and we're talking about some pretty good sized companies.

I can't for the life of me figure out why.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

MF: I'm all for less sodium - on the roads. It ruins my boots. It eats my tires. Enough! I say.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Macfury said:


> I have trouble eating some of the sodium-reduced products now--they taste bland to my salt-bastardized tastes!


Duh and here I thought that's why salt shakers were invented. Problem solved. If you like MSG and it does not give you raging headaches feel free to add it. Ditto salt. Both can be easily added, removing them is another story.

For those of us that cannot handle MSG and others that are on salt restricted diets it makes no sense to market a product that automatically excludes 10-20% of your potential buyers.

End of this weeks rant.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Dunno, I disrespectfully agree. Those heath freaks can't agree on a single thing. Me, I think more salt and sugar needs to be put in everyday foods. It's all about getting an edge.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Max said:


> Dunno, I disrespectfully agree. Those heath freaks can't agree on a single thing. Me, I think more salt and sugar needs to be put in everyday foods. It's all about getting an edge.


Been drinking Mountain Dew Throwback imported from the U.S.--purrrrrrre cane sugar. Tickles ma innards!


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

stop the insanity - no more food talk! 

I've been on a self administered meal plan which involves little carbs (just enough to keep me going b/c it's not good to eliminate any one thing), but MAN do i have junk food cravings.

I won't go to bulk barn, where i usually buy my natural crunchy peanut butter, b/c I KNOW i will hit the candy aisle for some sour fruit gummy things.

aargghhh and then I see a post about food!  I have treated myself so I'm not starving, but ugh



wrt photo art, your photo is ironic b/c i took a picture just last night at my local grocery store for campbell's organic veggie broth (for soup I'm making). The photo is for the shopper app so i can add this to my list for that store. Photo is ok, but I can foresee myself looking at product boxes now.


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

It's just a 'suggested' perspective. You may want to enjoy your soup from a different perspective.

With some of these gems, I can hardly tell which is the actual food and which is the package representation.
PUNDO3000.com


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2011)

Max said:


> Now Improved With No Soup!


Now with Real Soup™ Flavour!

That is truly horrible. I guess when you have 100 kinds of soup to make packaging for someone somewhere had the bright idea to just photoshop them all and save a bundle. The sad part is that without it being pointed out most people would probably not even notice :/


----------

